# c1.5v2 Silo Seal HTST launch



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

RRP £9.98 - HTST £6.98

New version is easier to apply and higher gloss. Clicky


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Order 12972 Rob:thumb:


----------



## deansutherland (Apr 21, 2012)

Orderd some looking forward to trying


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I can vouch for the higher gloss levels. Lucky enough to get one of the free samples. Excellent product and for the price, is second to none.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I can vouch for the higher gloss levels. Lucky enough to get one of the free samples. Excellent product and for the price, is second to none.


My sample got lost in the post mate so I never got to try it but how do you compare it to C2v2 as I love that stuff and its protecting the wifes and my cars this Winter


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Rob, what's the durability on C1.5v2


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

all ordered thanks Rob :thumb:


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

I hate you Rob! Ordered x2 #12977 :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Rob ... been keeping my open for this one 

I had a free sample and was well impressed.

Ordered with some other stuff too .. to get free postage :wall:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

not _as_ durable as c2v2. i would recommend this for regularly maintained cars looking for the maximum gloss and slickness


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I would like to order this, and some C1+, but can't see it on the site, (or is the C1 the new formula?)


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Transaction ID:
2MF59319YP932304G
Many thanks


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Wanted to Order some of these with some G-Wash 1 Ltr.
G-Wash out of stock so would cost more in Postage to place another order.
Can you Help Rob I am happy to wait so both can be sent together.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

tommyzooom said:


> I would like to order this, and some C1+, but can't see it on the site, (or is the C1 the new formula?)


all c1 being shipped is the new formula :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Aeroandy said:


> Rob, what's the durability on C1.5v2


will be appx 3-4 months.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Ordered some to give a whirl

Transaction ID:
6EY5098973482951S


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Many thanks Rob, been waiting patiently for this :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> My sample got lost in the post mate so I never got to try it but how do you compare it to C2v2 as I love that stuff and its protecting the wifes and my cars this Winter


I've yet to try my C2v2 so can't comment I'm afraid but as Rob has said, C2 is more durable.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

How much more durable is C2v2. I want to do my Dads car and he is not of health to be out cleaning cars getting on his hands and knees....!!!!! How much more Durable are C1.5v2 and C2v2 if they are layered....?????


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hercs74 said:


> How much more durable is C2v2. I want to do my Dads car and he is not of health to be out cleaning cars getting on his hands and knees....!!!!! How much more Durable are C1.5v2 and C2v2 if they are layered....?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


C2 will last up to 8 months, even if diluted.


----------



## JWO (Apr 7, 2012)

What's best to top up over Exo? Currently using C1.5 v1.... Cheers


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Think i broke your web site, was about to buy some c1.5 and now its not working at all.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

How many applications would you get out of 100ml. I got an Audi A5 if like to try it on.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

Clyde said:


> How many applications would you get out of 100ml. I got an Audi A5 if like to try it on.


i did a VW bora 3 times over, so a little goes a long way :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You only need a spray or two per panel so a little goes a long way.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks rob


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My order arrived today thanks. Rob can you confirm if C1.5v2 will sit on C2v2 ok or am I best starting with clean bare paint


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Can it be applied outside in this cold weather?
Can it be used a quick detailer for EXO coated cars?


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

My whole order arrived today too ... many thanks :thumb:

The courier you used ... Interlink ....were great too. They emailed me the day before and then again this morning with a 1 hour timeslot which they kept to perfectly by arriving 2 minutes into it. Well happy with the whole service


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah i like that touch day ,time for delivery


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Shinyvec said:


> My order arrived today thanks. Rob can you confirm if C1.5v2 will sit on C2v2 ok or am I best starting with clean bare paint


I have just thrown some on over my coatings of EXO and C2v2 and it has performed as expected. Great shine, but not as good beading or sheeting that i can see from EXO for C2v2.



MK1Campaign said:


> Can it be applied outside in this cold weather?
> Can it be used a quick detailer for EXO coated cars?


I applied this last night in a damp very cold +1c warehouse and it has worked.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> Can it be applied outside in this cold weather?
> Can it be used a quick detailer for EXO coated cars?


Obviously I'm not the foremost expert on this but having used the trial C1.5v2 and my car currently having 2 coats of EXO on I wouldn't advise it, the dirt repellency of EXO is better than 1.5.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

JWO said:


> What's best to top up over Exo? Currently using C1.5 v1.... Cheers


Why would you top up EXO, have you seen the water behaviour drop?? EXO is by far the best dirt repellent LSP of all of them....


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Received today. Thank you very much


----------

